# Sophie Ellis Bexter



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Talentless bitch, drippy mother, effective publicist.

What a f**king irritating combination.

And as for _that_ record. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Double Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

yeah - Lizzie Dripping.....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

She is a bit like a female teddy girl.
Groovy green eyeshadow though along with a bit of an Essex accent : ;D


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Imagine what a love-child would look like if David coulthard and his chin and Sophie and her cheekbones ever got together.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Sophie Ellis Bextor is crap too


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I'll buck the trend here - i like her - especially with blonde hair... 

I'll get me coat...

James.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Did you hear she had been found dead in a French International Footballers apartment?

Police are not releasing a full statement, but have said that its Murder on Zidanes Floor ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> Did you hear she had been found dead in a French International Footballers apartment?
> 
> Police are not releasing a full statement, but have said that its Murder on Zidanes Floor


Thats a bit old now...... :-/


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> Thats a bit old now...... Â :-/


As maybe, but I couldn't think of any other suitable ones for this thread :


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Sophie Ellis Bextor is crap too Â


I'd still like to see her naked though....whoops, did I say that out loud? :


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

she reminds me of a hairdresser.


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

how weird I've been singing that bloody song all afternoon :'(

God it is terrible


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

> I'd still like to see her naked though....


Me too, great breasts and legs ;D


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I would.... ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Me too, great breasts and legs ;D


Is that all you would like to do with her? : You are perverts!!

I would love to shag her! ;D


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Is that all you would like to do with her? Â : You are perverts!!
> 
> I would love to shag her! Â ;D


bloody hell zorba you would fuck the crack of dawn ;D


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> bloody hell zorba you would fuck the crack of dawn ;D


French?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> Is that all you would like to do with her? : You are perverts!!
> 
> I would love to shag her! ;D


with a jaw capacity like that shes got to be good for something else too


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

She wiz on Graham Norton tonight and looked very shaggable indeed.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

That's the spirit boyz! ;D ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Christ almighty you lot get a grip ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Christ almighty you lot get a grip Â ;D


I think we were kinda hoping that she would, actually...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Brett are you feeling a bit neglected what with being a new daddy and all that ;D. Or has your wrist gone limp :-X  ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Brett are you feeling a bit neglected what with being a new daddy and all that Â ;D. Â Or has your wrist gone limp Â :-X Â  Â ;D


None of the above... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I bloody hope not too........


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I rest my case and will shut the **** up and butt right out of this thread then before I get into too much deep poo poo ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> I bloody hope not too........


That I am being neglected or that Sophie gets her norks out?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I have thoughts and want to say them but I wont :-X :-X :-X :-X ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> I have thoughts and want to say them but I wont Â :-X Â :-X Â :-X Â :-X Â ;D


You're not about to reveal that you are coming out the closet are you? Please, please tell me that you are......


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Steady, that will be TMI Brett darling :-*


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Steady, that will be TMI Brett darling Â :-*


Good enough for me...I'm off to my bed with that thought


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

No more thoughts from me on that note Brett  ;D


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Back on Topic...

My favourite quote is from Robbie Williams who one said:

" Bextor! - She has ankles like my gran and a face like a sattelite dish!"

Thought he rather hit the nail on the head there.
Also, she has a terrible nasal twangy singing voice that personally drives me mad.

As Garyc said, little talent but a very good publicist.


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

Bollox to the lot of ye.. I think she's sexy.. something about that voice!.... fantastic body...

and i bet she'd be a good laugh down the pub!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I can think of far worse - that one from Texas... dodgy at the best of times...


----------



## groganp (May 20, 2002)

If you don't like the irritating tart, then don't listen to her. If the radio is feeding you this tripe, then tune into a grown-up's radio station, like 104.9 XFM


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> I rest my case and will shut the **** up and butt right out of this thread then before I get into too much deep poo poo Â ;D Â


No you wont but we all know who will get into that stuff................. :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> No you wont but we all know who will get into that stuff................. :


No comment :


----------



## davie (May 14, 2003)

If you want a laugh have a look at http://www.mickhucknall.com/ 100 people more annoying than Mick himself.

Yardsale


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I always thought there was something dodgy about Mick and always thought he was a 'Fake' particularly when he was 'holding back the years' when watching the 'sunrise' from his 'home loan blues' which was postioned on 'positively 4th street' and then he currently had a 'lost weekend' because 'money was too tight to mention' and when we all thought something was in it for you.. 'It's you' and then his life become the 'spirt of life' and to that ... he 'waved the old world goodbye' ;D ;D.

He is ugly though :-X... I wouldnt want to be 'close to you' Mick  but I like your sounds [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2003)

yeah, but back to Sophie - I'd like to read her lips...


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Is it too late to be pedantic and point out that it's Bext*o*r?

Murder on the earholes, but whatever floats your boat.....


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> Sophie Ellis Bextor is crap too Â


Yes it is


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> Yes it is Â


Ah well, that's the risk you run when you can't be asked to read the whole thread. This kind of laziness is not well aligned with pedantic comments I fear. : Â


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Ah well, that's the risk you run when you can't be asked *(arsed)*to read the whole thread. This kind of laziness is not well aligned with *(aligned to)*pedantic comments I fear. : Â


Pedantry.  Â So easy.  Â We'll cover correct sentence construction another day. : ;D

http://www2.actden.com/writ_den/tips/sentence/


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Which is the second risk associated to pedantry.

Yes, yes, I knowÂ 

I always considered the use of "arsed" to be a slang bastardisation of "asked". :-/

I can't be asked. tick.
I can't be arsed. cross. (or merely commonly accepted parlance ?)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Which is the second risk associated to pedantry.
> 
> Yes, yes, I knowÂ
> 
> ...


Quite right Steve.

I think we need to raise the ante a little, side step the easy pickings of spelling, punctuation and grammar issues, and get stuck into the numerous split infinitives and tautololgies that abound here.

The trouble is that we would most likely be alone. Awash in a sea of dumbing down. Like. ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ps Sophie Ellis Bexter(sic) is still a c**t. ;D


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> Quite right Steve.
> 
> I think we need to raise the ante a little, side step the easy pickings of spelling, punctuation and grammar issues, and get stuck into the numerous split infinitives and tautololgies that abound here.
> 
> The trouble is that we would most likely be alone. Â Awash in a sea of dumbing down. Â Like. ;D


And doubtless castigated for our bother. Like. 

And yes, she is. Her mother should have stuck to sticky backed plastic (intentional) ;D


----------



## sno (Jul 2, 2003)

> Talentless bitch, drippy mother, effective publicist.
> 
> What a f**king irritating combination. Â
> 
> And as for _that_ Â record. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


I fucking can't stand that ugly, anarexic, wannabe, annoying, tasteless, talentless, docile, z listed, bleached haired, thick twat...

Who does she think she is...
she wasn't concieved, but put together with house hold scraps found laying around, I bet she has a brother or sister that was '....here's one we prepared earlier........' FUCK OFF cowp rat...

Sno
Phew, needed that :-/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I fucking can't stand that ugly, anarexic, wannabe, annoying, tasteless, talentless, docile, z listed, bleached haired, thick twat...
> 
> Who does she think she is...
> she wasn't concieved, but put together with house hold scraps found laying around, I bet she has a brother or sister that was '....here's one we prepared earlier........' FUCK OFF cowp rat...
> ...


Now that's a rant. ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

God ... steady on you lot :-/.. your like a bunch of women ;D


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Ahem, that's you're like a bunch of women

I'll get my coat............


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Ahem, that's you're like a bunch of women
> 
> I'll get my coat............


 ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I fucking can't stand that ugly, anarexic, wannabe, annoying, tasteless, talentless, docile, z listed, bleached haired, thick twat...
> 
> Who does she think she is...
> she wasn't concieved, but put together with house hold scraps found laying around, I bet she has a brother or sister that was '....here's one we prepared earlier........' FUCK OFF cowp rat...
> ...


Are you telling us, that if she was saying to you: "Fuck me", you wouldn't? :

She may have some annoying songs and shit make up from time to time, but she isn't that bad!


----------



## sno (Jul 2, 2003)

> Are you telling us, that if she was saying to you: "Fuck me", you wouldn't? Â :
> 
> She may have some annoying songs and shit make up from time to time, but she isn't that bad!


Err... beleive me I wouldn't...
and that is 100% true...

She does nowt for me...

Sno


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Ahem, that's you're like a bunch of women
> 
> I'll get my coat............


better get your fucking gloves as well it's freezing out [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Are you telling us, that if she was saying to you: "Fuck me", you wouldn't? Â :
> 
> She may have some annoying songs and shit make up from time to time, but she isn't that bad!


Ok, so here goes the question?

Would you Vlastan? ;D

And don't bother asking me the same question back alright ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ahh you have answered it already ...such a way with words ;D


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Who is she? ???


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

pgc : You mean you don't know . Well depends if you like bright green eyeshadow, bottle bleached hair *YUK* and very very VERY short skirts :-/.. Basically a slut! ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

hrm - slut - a tint of sexual morality going on here - don't read a book by its over.

I heard you were a slapper.....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL I am indeed ;D. I actually like Sophie she is a close mate of mine  :-X


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

All phone numbers greatly received by this slut so I can pass them on to Ms Bextor... Just instant message ME ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

You have IM - I just want my Blue Peter Badge - emphasis on Blue of course


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ahh you mean the '04 version badge ;D with the superspeed jumper thread bit that clips with torq


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BOC


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

With small or big headphones ;D. Depends if you have big ears I guess LOL


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Big Ears - Big Feet - both lead to the same conclusion.........yup........thats right...

You look like a freak.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)




----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

[smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

[smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

:'( [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> LOL I am indeed Â ;D. Â I actually like Sophie she is a close mate of mine Â  Â :-X


Yeah right. :

1. If she really were, you'd have got more annoyed about this thread than you have, and sooner. You haven't, the prosecution rests. 

2. Are you REALLY sure you you want to align yourself with (to ) that? I personally woud keep damn quiet about it. ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:... *whistle* :-X


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Bextor's sweeeeet ! Leave her alone!

I actually went to her concert in January. Mmmmmm.

I've never seen as many happy dads in my life!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Bextor's sweeeeet ! Â Leave her alone!


Yeah, I agree!

What's that record that annoys you Gary, would that be Groovejet (If this ain't love) that was a massive hit in the summer of 2000? - What a great pop song, perfect for cruising around in the car with the roof down Â 8) I've downloaded most of her songs from the internet, I wouldn't bother buying any CD's though Â 

Personally I find her a lot more entertaining than 'fall asleep with boredom' Dido ... plus I think she's got a bit of a saucy look about her, especially in her eyes Â ;D

Good luck to her Â 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Yeah, I agree!
> 
> What's that record that annoys you Gary, would that be Groovejet (If this ain't love) that was a massive hit in the summer of 2000? - What a great pop song, perfect for cruising around in the car with the roof down Â 8) I've downloaded most of her songs from the internet, I wouldn't bother buying any CD's though Â
> 
> ...


No it's the current one where she sounds like a rabid Bee Gee on PCP. :

And plenty of people are shaggable (well anything with a pulse if you are Vlastan ), but that is absolutely no excuse for irritating the fuck out of me with bollacks music rammed down the airwaves by publicists and pluggers.


----------

